# Hookah Pipe



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just bought a Hookah a couple days ago. It's a nice change of pace from my cigars. With me being in Canada, there is no way in hell I'm going outside to smoke when it's -20. Even this past Sunday we had 15cm of snow....IN APRIL!!.

Anyways, my question to you guys is, where do you get your shisha from? Any other tips/advice to offer up?

I bought my shisha from Sheffield & Sons. Dam stuff is expensive there though


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a hookah that the wife and I like to smoke while we watch a movie or she kicks my butt in scrabble. I'm not sure what kind of coals you got but if they are the quick lights, throw them out and pick up some Coco Naras, they're made from compressed coconut shells and at way better than the Quick Lights. You probably also have a standard Egyptian bowl, I recently picked up a Vortex bowl and a Phunnel bowl and both are superior to the standard Egyptian. 

HookahPro.com is a good source for information on parts/accessories/shisha but sometimes the members get a little pissy with each other.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I smoked my hookah while I was playing Nazi Zombies. Felt pretty relaxing. As for the coals, I have the quick light ones, they go out pretty quick. How are the Vortex bowls and Phunnel bowls different than the standard ones? What do they offer that's better?

I'll check out hookahpro.com
I think shisha is starting to become more popular with the teenagers so that's why the shisha is over priced.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Vortex and Phunnel bowls keep the juices in the bowl, instead of dripping into your base via the holes in a regular Egyptian bowl. Keeps the bowl alive and flavorful for a longer period of time. If your shisha is particularly dry (for example Nakhla brand) this is not as important as if you were smoking some of the moister (example, Tangiers, Starbuzz or Al Fakher.)

Like the Commander said, the HP forum can be a good source of info.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Both the Vortex and the Phunnel move the holes from the bottom of the bowl this keeps the shisha from drying out as quickly. They both are also larger than a standard Egyptian, so you can smoke longer, and/or keep the shisha lower in the bowl so that is isn't as close to the coals and burn. 
Vortex








Phunnel









Did your hookah come with a screen to put over the bowl or are you using foil? Foil will also keep the shisha from burning.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhhh I'll definitely be getting one of those then. Mine just came with a standard bowl. What about storage of the shisha? I put mine in a make-shift humidor. Where do you guys keep yours?


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

In the pantry. Ziploc bags within each container is possible.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Wide mouth Mason Jars. I always give is a stir with a long handled spoon or a butter knife before filling the bowl.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

You guys got me interested, will need to try it. Does shisha have enough nicotine to satisfy an ex-cig smoker?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Some shisha is washed, so without nicotine, others are plenty full. It depends on the brand.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Hellraiser said:


> You guys got me interested, will need to try it. Does shisha have enough nicotine to satisfy an ex-cig smoker?


It does give you that feeling of being relaxed.

I'll take some pics tonight of my hookah.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

My wife enjoys a hookah frequently and would like to try one of these bowls.

Question: Where do you get them? I've looked at HookahPro.com and nothing there.

Where do you put the charcoal and what kind other than the quick lite do you use?

Thanks for the help!

Alan



Commander Quan said:


> Both the Vortex and the Phunnel move the holes from the bottom of the bowl this keeps the shisha from drying out as quickly. They both are also larger than a standard Egyptian, so you can smoke longer, and/or keep the shisha lower in the bowl so that is isn't as close to the coals and burn.
> Vortex
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I picked up both the bowls at Hookah-Shisha.com. The coals I use are Coco Nara's they are also available at Hookah-Shisha. There are 2 types of Coco's, I use the flat ones, and have never tried the cubes. If you have never used natural coals, they need to be lit off of a stove, and take about 5-8 minutes to get fully lit. This can be done on a electric stove by placing the charcoal right on the coils or on my gas stove I bought a wire strainer like for a deep fryer and place the coals on it and put that over my gas burner. 

I use 3 Coco Nara's at a time, sometimes when using the Vortex bowl it'll get to hot so I'll take one off, and then put it back on after they start to burn down for more heat, the phunnel bowl is much larger and will take 3 Coco's without overheating.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I should also ad that the phunnel is huge! it'll easily take 30-40 grams of shisha and last for 2+ hours if you heat up and add a second round of coals.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I should also ad that the phunnel is huge! it'll easily take 30-40 grams of shisha and last for 2+ hours if you heat up and add a second round of coals.


You can get smaller phunnels as well. I have a mini. The mini will take around 25 grams of shisha, and if you are careful with heat management you can keep one going for about an hour, maybe an hour and a half.

They have medium and large size as well. Those are insane. Although I have never owned one, I have read reports of VERY long sessions with those.

You can get them from Hookahjohn is the Best Hookah Vendor selling all hookah products. .


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

What about using those charcoals that are mainly used on the BBQ? I imagine those would last pretty long too. Not sure about the taste though.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I would never use BBQ coals, even if the bag said they were natural. Stick to purpose made hookah coals. Hookah coals are usually coconut, or lemonwood based.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

BBQ charcoal will put off WAY to much carbon monoxide, you don't want to be inhaling that at all. 

Last summer I made a beautiful wind cover for my hookah out of a coffee can, I cut off the label, and drilled holes in a couple of perfect spirals round the sides and a star pattern on the top. The only problem was there wasn't enough ventilation and 1 quick lite made me sick as hell in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Just made an order from Hookahstore.com

1 x Head Grommets () = $0.76
1 x Coco Nara 108 Pcs () = $12.00
1 x Nakhla Mizo 250g () = $12.20
Flavor 1 Mint (Tub)
1 x Al Fakher 250g 3 Pack () = $30.80
Flavor 1 Bubble Gum
Flavor 2 Pineapple
Flavor 3 Mango
1 x Phunnel Bowl () = $8.76
Bowls Orange

Down at Sheffields they were trying to charge me $20 for 50g. Sooooooo overpriced!
Hopefully customs doesn't ding me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hellraiser said:


> You guys got me interested, will need to try it. Does shisha have enough nicotine to satisfy an ex-cig smoker?


depending on the shisha, it can really kick even a cig smokers ass nic-wise, mostly because even non-smokers can inhale the crap out of it without coughing anything up (because its water-filtered)

I have friends who smoke hookah every weekend (they have a shish-a only 8 person huge rotating one thats the center of the livingroom) and obvious the typical "green stuff" designated one.

as for shisha, ive tried most brands but starbuzz seems to be the best for consistant quality and taste, at least from my perspective.

They also make their own shisha.. it's basically just molasses and tobacco from what i can tell, but i'll have to ask them.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Zogg said:


> They also make their own shisha.. it's basically just molasses and tobacco from what i can tell, but i'll have to ask them.


But where do you get the tobacco from? I know that sounds like a stupid question, but would one use regular pipe tobacco and put some molasses in it?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There is some shisha that is made from unwashed tobacco Tangiers Noir and Al-Nakhla and two that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Sultanc (Jun 17, 2010)

I smoke a lot of hookah on my days off from the cigar shop. It is a good change of pace and I can smoke it while playing my xbox. thehookah.com is a great site to find everything you need and they have really good prices. I smoke the Fantasia shisha I have tried almost all of them. This one is a little expensive buy my god is it good!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm pretty much a vet when it comes to Hookah or as we say Arghile, it's also called Narghile, Shisha and Hubble Bubble (by the Brits when they took over a lot of the Middle East). My dad taught me quite a while ago.

A few tips:

1. sometimes "double" foiling helps with the heat generation. Just fold over the foil and it will be twice as think.
2. Always use standard tin foil, none of the non-stick variety. Usually the store brands are plenty good, but sometimes are really thin and need to be doubled up.
3. If there is a lot of juice, you can pat it down with some paper towel. However do not completely dry it
4. Mixing different juices in the bottom add some different flavors and usually very interesting.
5. Fruit heads are sometimes great depending on what you use, other times it's a waste of effort
6. Make sure to get used to your Arghile and the water levels. It is very important.
7. Always clean the pipe after use. The juice leaks everywhere and leaves a funk in everything. This makes it taste like crap!
8. The natural coals are much better, but the quick lights are OK as long as you use the Three Kings brand. Stay away from all Chinese made coals, they stink like crap and taste like it too!
9. I personally like either Syrian style (male heads) or Egyptian. The Chinese ones are OK, but the Middle Eastern made ones are much better. They actually use copper lines which makes a difference in the flavor.
10. Enjoy your smoke and take it slow, do not rush (just like a cigar!). It will greatly improve your experience.

Also tobacco is extremely expensive anywhere in Canada because your taxes are unreal. I always bring my cousins tobacco from the states which runs around $10 for a 250g. I also prefer the Al Fakher brand but many like Starbuzz. I do not like Havana, Nakhla (other than Double Apple) and a lot of brands outside of that.

If you guys need any more help or tips let me know and I'll be certain to respond back. I'll leave you guys with my set-up:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I'm pretty much a vet when it comes to Hookah or as we say Arghile, it's also called Narghile, Shisha and Hubble Bubble (by the Brits when they took over a lot of the Middle East). My dad taught me quite a while ago.
> 
> A few tips:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for all that info. Definitely going to print that off and put it in my Hookah carrying case. I do agree with our taxes. Sooooo overpriced on everything. For me to get my cigars I usually have to wait until I go on a trip and then get them at the duty free on the way back. Hopefully customs doesn't decide to open my package and charge me out the a$$ on the shisha. Basically 1kg worth. That could be pricey!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> There is some shisha that is made from unwashed tobacco Tangiers Noir and Al-Nakhla and two that I can think of off the top of my head.


I'll look into that stuff. I think making your own shisha would be pretty fun. Then you can choose your own flavors to mix.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> But where do you get the tobacco from? I know that sounds like a stupid question, but would one use regular pipe tobacco and put some molasses in it?


I know people who use just american spirits rolling tobacco (kidna meh), but you can certainly use pipe tobacco

for holding/mixing flavor a lot of people use vegetable glycerin (like aromatic pipe tobacco uses Propelyne, but vegetable wont add a weird extra flavor to it.. but it cost a lot more)


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have never tried a hookah, but get the impression that all the tobaccos are sweet. Is there any tobacco for the hookah that has a natural, unsweetened tobacco taste?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Nachman said:


> I have never tried a hookah, but get the impression that all the tobaccos are sweet. Is there any tobacco for the hookah that has a natural, unsweetened tobacco taste?


Nick, yes there is. It's the original stuff, it is usually harder to find than flavored tobacco. The name is Al Ajami. It is literally a brick of tobacco and the process for smoking it is much different. You need to soak the tobacco in water for a few days then drain it out. You would then place it in a the pipe bowl and place the coals directly on top of it. you do not cover the tobacco with foil with this type. I have been very interested in trying it out and almost bought a couple of bricks on Friday. This is the tobacco that my dad used to smoke and my grandfather and grandfathers father and etc. used to smoke.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I have never even heard of the natural stuff. I didn't even realize that they sold natural shisha. And the fact that there is a whole other method to smoking it is pretty cool. Is it quite harsh?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Geoff, amazing enough I've never tried it. I really want to but for some reason I just stared at it at the store Friday. Apparently I'm going to need to head back there and pick up a brick, you know for research purposes! I've heard it's a bit rougher than the regular stuff though.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

How much was it for a brick? I know here in Canada they love to charge out the a$$ for shisha. No matter where you go


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> How much was it for a brick? I know here in Canada they love to charge out the a$$ for shisha. No matter where you go


Not sure on the exact price but around $5.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Placed an order through the hookahstore.com

Over 1kg of shisha, Phunnel bowl, 108 pieces of coco naras. Ordered on the 14th of April and it's being delivered today. I think that recent holiday screwed up the delivery time too. It got into customs on the Thrusday and sat there until Tuesday.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope they don't hit you on the taxes, but enjoy! I actually stopped in at a store and got some Nakhla Double Apple and a box of Chocomint, cost me $15 for 1/2kg (250g each).


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I hope they don't hit you on the taxes, but enjoy! I actually stopped in at a store and got some Nakhla Double Apple and a box of Chocomint, cost me $15 for 1/2kg (250g each).


Nope! Nothing! Looks like that site is canadian friendly


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a really nice Hooka in college, maybe in retrospect it wasn't as nice as some of yours on the forum, but it was fun. A lot of good tobacco flavors like coconut, chocolate e.t.c. I can't say that I really miss it though, trying to keep it clean was a real chore.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> I had a really nice Hooka in college, maybe in retrospect it wasn't as nice as some of yours on the forum, but it was fun. A lot of good tobacco flavors like coconut, chocolate e.t.c. I can't say that I really miss it though, trying to keep it clean was a real chore.


Cleaning it is by far the WORST part! Takes too dam long.

As long as the hookah gets the job done, doesn't matter what it looks like. Mine is just a basic one, nothing facy. I'll post some pics soon.

Just tried out the new Phunnel bowl with Bubblegum shisha and Mango. My god.....taste amazing! And those coco naras last a loooooooong time!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yeah after using one of the new styles of bowls and Coco's you'll never go back.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you guys got it down! 

For cleaning I use a rifle cleaning kit with all the extensions and .40 cal nylon brush. For the bowl every once in a while a soak of white vinegar baking soda and water does the trick.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Sounds like you guys got it down!
> 
> For cleaning I use a rifle cleaning kit with all the extensions and .40 cal nylon brush. For the bowl every once in a while a soak of white vinegar baking soda and water does the trick.


Ahhh that sounds like a good idea. I just pour hot water down the stem. But I bet your way would clean all the crap off the sides.

I still can't believe how juicy this shisha is. I've never had stuff like this before. I tried the Phunnel bowl and after about 2hrs it was still pretty moist. Switched back to my other bowl for a quick session and a different flavor and you could see all the juices just run straight down.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never tried the funnel but it sounds interesting. Just for a bit of clarification you can use the vinegar/baking soda/water mixture on both the bowls and base. Makes everything nice and clean. Also watch out for the hoses, they get dirty and rusty and makes a huge difference in taste!


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you guys inhale your hooka smoke, or just puff on it? We used to just straight inhale it as much smoke as we could and then try to outdo each other with smoke circles.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Do you guys inhale your hooka smoke, or just puff on it? We used to just straight inhale it as much smoke as we could and then try to outdo each other with smoke circles.


Of definitely inhale it! I love it when you can make the big o's. I got the trick down pat!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's my hookah and 1kg of shisha! I tried mixing mint and mango last night. And the flavor is gives off is just amazing!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice! Here is a pic of my KM Kamanja:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

nice looking pipes guys! I'm being lazy and don't want to go looking for any close ups of mine...


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh I like how the bowl is elevated off from the plate. Mine isn't like that at all. When I sometimes take the coals off it can kinda melt the gromet. I think I need some more parts to elevate it off the plate. And the o-ring on the stem can sometimes become loose and affect the suction. I'm thinking I might have to seal it off.

By the way, awesome looking hookah!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> Ahhh I like how the bowl is elevated off from the plate. Mine isn't like that at all. When I sometimes take the coals off it can kinda melt the gromet. I think I need some more parts to elevate it off the plate. And the o-ring on the stem can sometimes become loose and affect the suction. I'm thinking I might have to seal it off.
> 
> By the way, awesome looking hookah!


Geoff, unfortunately with that style you can't really do much about it (I've got one almost exactly like it, my base is the same). But just about any retailer can get you extra rubber grommets for like $0.50 or free depending on how much business you do with them. If you have trouble finding them let me know they're readily available around here...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had a hookah for 4 years and I ordered all my stuff from hookah-shisha.com

Starbuzz "blue mist" and Romman "good times" (Citrus Mint) are the best flavors I have ever had.

Their "Nammor" hoses are awesome too.

I didn't read through the whole thread but if no one has said to put ice in the base do it. It makes smoking so much more pleasant, especially for those hesitant to try it. 

Buying a diffuser is also a great investment (~$10)


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I have had a hookah for 4 years and I ordered all my stuff from hookah-shisha.com
> 
> Starbuzz "blue mist" and Romman "good times" (Citrus Mint) are the best flavors I have ever had.
> 
> ...


Ohh Mint and Pineapple is really good! I always put ice in the base, sometimes milk to make it really thick. And ever since using a Phunnel bowl and coconaras I can't believe that the smoke doesn't even get harsh at all. With the basic bowl and 2 quick lites it got harsh pretty quick.

How is hookah-shisha.com shipping to canada?



fivespdcat said:


> Geoff, unfortunately with that style you can't really do much about it (I've got one almost exactly like it, my base is the same). But just about any retailer can get you extra rubber grommets for like $0.50 or free depending on how much business you do with them. If you have trouble finding them let me know they're readily available around here...


Ahh that's a bit depressing  I like how the bowls are elevated off the top. I did end up getting some extra grommets, but thanks for the offer though.

I might have to invest in a KM hookah eventually


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Vortex or Phunnel bowl which one is better or which one do you prefer? also hoses which are good to get?
And also hoses are able to be cleaned and stuff correct?
Sorry I'm kinda new to this


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> Vortex or Phunnel bowl which one is better or which one do you prefer? also hoses which are good to get?
> And also hoses are able to be cleaned and stuff correct?
> Sorry I'm kinda new to this


I haven't tried a Vortex bowl, but the Phunnel bowl is amazing! Nothing bad to say about that one.

As for the hoses, I just have the basic synthetic leather ones that came with mine. I wash them out after every session. I just run warm water through the hoses and shake it around a bit. Surprising enough, there is less crap in my hoses now that I am using a Phunnel bow than when I was using the basic clay one before. I'd clean your hoses after every session. If you leave it long enough it can build up and eventually cause some flavor alterations.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

The hoses are important, try to get one that doesn't use metal wire on the inside or it rusts and get's really gross! I actually have a homemade one using sterilized nylon tubing with a red-oak handle that's oiled with cutting board wax/oil. It stays completely clean and you can see anything that does accumulate in it.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> The hoses are important, try to get one that doesn't use metal wire on the inside or it rusts and get's really gross! I actually have a homemade one using sterilized nylon tubing with a red-oak handle that's oiled with cutting board wax/oil. It stays completely clean and you can see anything that does accumulate in it.


That sounds pretty cool. I'm considering making my own just like that.

Just thought I'd do a quick update on the Sheehsa situation in Canada:
Well according to a salesmen at S&Sons, selling Sheesha over 50g is illegal in Canada. Hence why we can't get the 250g tubs. We can buy it from the U.S. and bring it back, just not buy it in Canada.

So yesterday I called the CBA (Canadian Border Associations), and the Sheesha tax is as follows:
$2.90 every 50g
$2.50 every 50g
$0.30 every 1g

I can't remember the exact taxing names (GST/PST and all that crap). But after in talks with the agent, even though Sheesha does have very minimal amounts of tobacco (most molasses), its still classified as a tobacco product. Now on the other hand, if you get herbal Sheesha (no tobacco) and customs does charge you duties on it, you can dispute the duties and they will take them off. From what the agent told me, if the Sheesha doesn't have any tobacco in it then they can't charge you tobacco duties on it. I think Starbuzz doesn't have tobacco in it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know what brand my narghile is, but it is an absolutely wonderful smoker. I'll try to post some pictures later.

Luckily, the local tobacco shop stocks narghile stuff. I usually smoke Jewels Double Apple. The only other one I have tried is the mint, and it wasn't bad, either. Next time around, I'm thinking of trying the grape or banana. 

Narghiles are definitely a different kind of smoking experience. I love it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> That sounds pretty cool. I'm considering making my own just like that.
> 
> Just thought I'd do a quick update on the Sheehsa situation in Canada:
> Well according to a salesmen at S&Sons, selling Sheesha over 50g is illegal in Canada. Hence why we can't get the 250g tubs. We can buy it from the U.S. and bring it back, just not buy it in Canada.
> ...


Starbuzz is definitely tobacco. Also in Ontario it is possible to get the 250g tubs, but they run like $70 Canadian for the tub, the Ontario provincial tax is where you get really killed. As far as I know you can bring in 200g of pipe tobacco as a gift for someone when you are a non-citizen, which I usually do.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Starbuzz is definitely tobacco. Also in Ontario it is possible to get the 250g tubs, but they run like $70 Canadian for the tub, the Ontario provincial tax is where you get really killed. As far as I know you can bring in 200g of pipe tobacco as a gift for someone when you are a non-citizen, which I usually do.


I stand corrected then. Which is the sheesha that is herbal?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know, it usually say's tobacco-less on the can. I had it once in Windsor and I did not like it at all! I would rather wait until I cross back over the border and smoke at home, then touch that stuff again! Even worse, the guy didn't even tell me when I ordered it, I asked why it tasted so bad and he finally fessed up...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's what Google did for me:

Soex and no, I did not spell it wrong and it is not a "restricted" site...


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Here's what Google did for me:
> 
> Soex and no, I did not spell it wrong and it is not a "restricted" site...


Ahhh that herbal crap! I've tried that before. NASTY!!!!!!
I just ordered some tangiers and starbuzz so hopefully they will taste good. I have about 3kg of sheesha now. Just need to stock up on the coals.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I know this is an older thread...But my wife and I are currently sitting at Casbah, in Jax. Good food and we are on our second bowl. Nice afternoon to spend 3 hours eating, smoking, and enjoying each others company.
Today we went with Pomagranite/rasberry, very nice combo.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh Pomegranate sounds very good.

Just made a new order:
Social Smoke 100g = Sex Panther
Social Smoke 100g = Absolute Zero
Tangiers Lucid = Maraschino Cherry
Al Fakher 250g = Grenadine
Al Fakher 250g = Coconut
Al Fakher 250g = Orange
Fusion 250g = Spearmint
Social Smoke 100g = Pink Lemonade
Fusion 250g = Sour Pomegranate
108 Coco Nara


Can't wait to try sex panther. 60% of the time it works, EVERYTIME!


----------

